# Cpt code - I have doctor



## mamacase1 (May 16, 2011)

I have doctor that did a removal dictation says multicentric area the was present and a total of 4 lesions wer removed in this area rt temple.  They were all shave a & cauterized sent for path on same container. 

Path reads: Chronic inflammaton and minimal proliferation of basaloid epithelial cells.  
While there is focal profliferation of basaloid cells the features are not diagnositic.  Measeures 5x1x les the 1mm and 2x1x less then 1mm.

What cpt coder would you use and dx? I'm new to coding removals and could you some advise on this one?


----------



## CVelez (May 17, 2011)

11310 - 11313 depending on size.


----------



## mamacase1 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for your help.


----------

